# AVG cant remove all unhealed infections?



## tizza2k (Sep 25, 2008)

what can i do now?

trojanhorse PSW.banker4.APRZ


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Hi

Does AVG give you a file name? This could be a recent False Positive where AVG was marking *user32.dll* as this trojan. It is, of course, a required system file.


----------



## tizza2k (Sep 25, 2008)

programfiles/mozillafirefox/plugins/npbasic.dll


----------



## tizza2k (Sep 25, 2008)

kaspersky results


C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Noun Love Bits Peak\Iso axis.exe	Infected: Trojan.Win32.Obfuscated.gen	1	

C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\chrome\chrome\content\browser.js	Infected: Trojan.JS.Agent.dx	1	

C:\Program Files\SpyNoMore\SNM.exe	Infected: not-a-virus:FraudTool.Win32.SpyNoMore.e	1	

C:\WINDOWS\system32\GroupPolicyManifest\12.unpack.zip	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.aocd	1	

C:\WINDOWS\system32\GroupPolicyManifest\8.nodvd.zip	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.aocd


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Hi

Please start here and follow the instructions.

http://www.techsupportforum.com/sec...posting-malware-removal-help.html#post1771806

*Do not post your logs back in this thread - follow the guidance in the above link!*

Please note that the Security Forum is always busy, so I would ask for your patience while waiting for a reply - it may take a few days.


----------

